# Cylinder losing fire.



## Spancake29 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 2006 Articenhour Cat 650 v twin, the problem I'm having is the rear cylinder is losing fire after about 5 rotations of the engine. I've replaced the coil, pickup coil, as well as plugs and wires I even ordered a new CDI Box (Daynatec at that) all to no avail. Stator test to with in specs also. Has anyone else had this problem or can help me fix it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If all is well and the voltage stays up at the coil, then test the crank position sensor and vehicle down switch.


----------

